# Source



## Chromey (Oct 23, 2015)

Source for high-end watch dials?? I've found a couple on e-bay, but wondered if there was a speciality site...


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 23, 2015)

Ebay is a good source or if you know of a jeweler or maybe check with a jewelry store and see if they have any refurbished ones. Sometimes you can get lucky at farmer's markets. Do need to know what you are looking at if you want real dials and they usually are not cheap. Had this discussion not long ago here. May want to search for that thread. Good luck.


----------



## Chromey (Oct 24, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Ebay is a good source or if you know of a jeweler or maybe check with a jewelry store and see if they have any refurbished ones. Sometimes you can get lucky at farmer's markets. Do need to know what you are looking at if you want real dials and they usually are not cheap. Had this discussion not long ago here. May want to search for that thread. Good luck.



Thanks! John will search a bit more...am not looking for real dials....would expect people would not pay enough for pen with real high-end dials in them.


----------

